# Canadian CofQ test prep for 309a



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Just go and write, then if you don’t pass you will know yourself what to expect the next time.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you're steady getting in the 80's that means you know how to read and interpret the questions, which is most of what a professional test is. 

Understanding the situation, how to apply the tools you have (codes, etc.) and how to solve problems so that the result is compliance (safety).

Go take the test. You're going to do fine.


----------

